# Adam's Ultimate Dubs Pictures 08



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

What an event!

Some mental cars...!

Good to meet Robokn, Matty R, TTR.LO and Dolfan off the forum, great talking to all of you and thank you for your compliments!

Also a MASSIVE thank you to Cam V6, he spent ALL DAY friday and a further 4 and a half hours on saturday once we got there porter cabling my car ready for the event today, so thanks mate - All your hard work really paid off, the car looks stunning!

Also just while your reading this, a reminder that you need to get your name down for the rolling road day (19th April) if you are considering it! Limited places!

Anyway.... enough rambling!

Heres my pics....


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics mate. Some of the attention to detail on the cars was out of this world!!!

Matt


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Adam - got to say your TTR looks fantastic. Great work.

What on earth is this (is it a Lupo ??)










James


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah its a lupo.... i couldnt help but find it amusing....

to spend that amount of money on a lupo and end up with it looking like that you gotta be either mental or blind


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer I was about to post the same thing. Your car is looking great mate, but Ive said that before. I should have gone to this its only like 30 min away will keep my eyes open next year.

The Golf with the cream leather retrim including the dash is phenomenal in regards to attention to detail.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

some nice cars there, good collection of pics,
Some Abit 'shakey tho' and outa focus


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah it was stunning, but i wasnt so sure about the exterior... although i do appreciate all the hard work thats gone into it...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

wrekTT said:


> some nice cars there, good collection of pics,
> Some Abit 'shakey tho' and outa focus


Thank you Audi975... sorry i mean, wrekTT.... I had to hurry with some pics coz of the crowds.... shame how they turned out but there you go...


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > some nice cars there, good collection of pics,
> ...


****YAWN****


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like an ugly car convention. :? 
Some real shockers.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Hark said:


> Yer I was about to post the same thing. Your car is looking great mate, but Ive said that before. I should have gone to this its only like 30 min away will keep my eyes open next year.
> 
> The Golf with the cream leather retrim including the dash is phenomenal in regards to attention to detail.


The golf was in PVW a few months ago...its nicknamed "baileys and cream" Think its a turbo diesel.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol Toshiba - you do have to go there with an open mind....


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > wrekTT said:
> ...


Cock


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

me?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> me?


No, wrek


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

<phew...> :!:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Or supperchips as we should now refer to him, er... it as


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> <phew...> :!:


No No not you Adam 

Wrek,

Seems to descend on every thread with negativity and be an arsehole in general :wink:

I just say what everyone else thinks...


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Or supperchips as we should now refer to him, er... it as


****YAWN, YAWN, YAWN****


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

nice pics adam,love the way you keep slipping 1 of yours in every couple.  and why not,it looks stunning 8) looks like you had a great day...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> I just say what everyone else thinks...


Damn right there Jack :!:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice

i really like vagtech green diesel tt


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

p1tse.... its vag parts mate lol

thanks ezz for yr comments.... the ones of mine are actually all jumbled up by photobucket for some reason but works well when showing off the pics haha


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great shots mate and the car is a credit to you for building it and it seems Cam for cleaning it.

Looks flawless.

See you soon mate.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Looks like an ugly car convention. :?
> Some real shockers.


As much as it pains me I have to agree with Tosh here. I must be getting old but there are some fugly cars there, it seems with many that the owners added individual mods without thinking the total project through. It's as if they see a part, like it, stick it on and screw what effect it has on the overall car. They say less is more for a good reason.

However, your TTR is an exception to that rule Adam. Very nice m8.


----------



## TT 7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Adam your car was just amazing, shame I didnt get to say hello, I was looking about for you cos yours was one the first modded TT's I liked off here, read through all your mods and everything, and to see it in real life was really cool. In fact I saw alot of cars that I'd seen pics of but not seen before at meets or anything like the Golf with the cream theme, and a few nice Polo's off the Forum I'm on

Was a good day all in all

Tom


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

comments like the above is what makes all the work I put in so worth it.... thanks guys, it really means alot to me.

Look out for the cars feature in Mays AbsoluTTe, although I know thats a way off!


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like an ugly car convention. :?
> ...


Its not your age Leg  Im 22 (just) and the only car I really really really like is Adams TTR. It looks all pretty [smiley=gorgeous.gif] and shiny shiny [smiley=sunny.gif]

My girlfriend is part of the Clup Lupo forum and that horrid Lupo belongs to another Girl on the forum! At one stage she had some Audi rings on the front grille :lol: :? I'll try and find a link. Also some others seem to have some horrid alloys. Some kind of flying sausers from outta space and whats with all this stretching tyres :? Not for me Im afraid. Good for a giggle or two though 

James


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Some chavtastic cars there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Adam your TT put most of them to shame. Clearly a lot of time and money has been spent on all of them, but your TT just seems to stand out, then again I would say that wouldnt I? 8)


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your car at the RR day Adam. I'll have to buy more memory for my camera. Lots of extra space for piccys of yours


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Adam's looks one of the nicest there.

Quite like the white Golf colour scheme.

But then again I had a black TTC with BBS CHs and red leather and now I have a white car with black wheels (nearly) so I was bound to say that eh.

Whilst I wouldnt want it I appreciate that whoever owns this has captured that 'concept car' look. At least it is unusual.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ugly or not, soooooooo much work has gone into these cars, baring in mind so many of them are 20+ years old now!


----------



## andrewosky (Mar 20, 2007)

I love interior...Rs4 seats are best 8)

Adam good car!


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

Stunning mate. A real credit to you.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice one Adam, cars looking good.

I really wanted to go, but didn't manage to get there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks fike a great show some of us had to work this weekend  
Adam yout TT is looking great as ever love the red leather


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Or supperchips as we should now refer to him, er... it as
> ...


WreckTT Do you realise no one likes you here? Youâ€™re a 1st class twat.

Nice meeting you Adam, and the few others that I met off here â€" lost my mates and was a loner for about 20mins â€" ALL YOUR FAULT!!! lol .....

I fell in love with the GolfPlus girls. OMG! I sooo had to take a picture with them.... Sod the cars see how many hotties there was at the show!!!!! Mind you the yellow MK1 Golf was just as good as the birds....
The drive up was one of the best parts of the day, we took the senic route and hit all the back roads on the way up, few scary moments â€" had to try and avoid a pot hole at national speed. Seeing lots of little convoys on the motorway, where others are on the way up to the show was cool, every one waving at each other lol â€" AND walkie talkies, tuning into other peoples convoys and singing down at them was fun lol.

Great day, great show & a great start to the show season, and roll on the next event.


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

IM FAMOUS!, LOL, im on the picture behind the primer gray tt.

adam ur car looked sweet but noticed your side skirts looked very rippely under artificial light other than that v-nice!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

225 TTC said:


> IM FAMOUS!, LOL, im on the picture behind the primer gray tt.
> 
> adam ur car looked sweet but noticed your side skirts looked very rippely under artificial light other than that v-nice!


I dont know why they get like that... I had them done last year and since the ripples have come back so i'm ordering some new ones and just gonna have to have to bite the bullet and have the old ones removed 

More bloody money!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> 225 TTC said:
> 
> 
> > IM FAMOUS!, LOL, im on the picture behind the primer gray tt.
> ...


Adam I was told by the guy who fits them for the local dealer ( he is very very good ) that they are like that fron the factory and there is nothing you can do about it so new ones might be just the same mate


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

they are ABS plastic, is it not possible to have them filled or something?

last time they just rubbed them down and hoped for the best


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

Mk1 Scirocco looks well cool. Nice pics


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Some great pics there Adam, and some unbelievable cars! Who's green one was that, plus I didn't see Dolfan's car - thought he went?

I bet your custom re-stitch got plenty of interest!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Some great pics there Adam, and some unbelievable cars! Who's green one was that, plus I didn't see Dolfan's car - thought he went?
> 
> I bet your custom re-stitch got plenty of interest!


Naresh!

Hello matey!! 

What green one you referring to there?

Dolfan was there in person but his car was tucked away at home....


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

This one matey:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

this is the Vag Parts diesel TT.... was in your latest copy of AbsoluTTe


----------



## Gloveywoo's Missus (Feb 4, 2008)

What a weekend!! That purple "lupo" still brings a tear to my eye  The quality of the cars was fantastic and all the TTs i saw were gorgeous.

Shame the only people i got to speak to said "Hey, you're that girl that got towed in an RAC van...nice lupo by the way" :roll:

Some gorgous pictures guys

8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Cheers...er.....Gloveywoos Missus


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

225 TTC said:


> IM FAMOUS!, LOL, im on the picture behind the primer gray tt.
> 
> adam ur car looked sweet but noticed your side skirts looked very rippely under artificial light other than that v-nice!


strange that was noticed awhile ago i think dude


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Adam I am sure a decent body shop will be able to sort it out for you


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam, if alot of the Audi ones are gonna be like this how about source some different side skirts instead? Also, how about getting the Caractere side sills that Wak has?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I just want it all OEM Naresh... I LOVE the look of those skirts, just gotta get them right.

I'll take the car to a specialist bodyshop that fits and moulds all the glassfibre kits etc as they'll know exactly what to do.

Will be done as a priority, I dont like them looking this way, gets me down


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

did someone say Caractere side sills


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

ezz said:


> did someone say Caractere side sills


i like those Caractere Sill trims, and they'd cover any ripples :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

wrekTT said:


> i like those Caractere Sill trims, and they'd cover any ripples :wink:


Not big enough to cover them Audi975.... oops... there I go again! **yawn**

When am i gonna get used to calling you wrekTT?!?

I'm going to have mine glass fibred and resprayed i've decided. Should be perfect!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > i like those Caractere Sill trims, and they'd cover any ripples :wink:
> ...


 :lol: having glass fibre layed over the humps and bumps will possibly make it worse.

Get new ones fitted


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I cant, as yellow said and others have told me before, they all come out the same, i suppose thats why they are unpopular?! Shame as I think they are really nice, dont you Aud....sorry wrekTT?

I know a very decent bodyshop that will get them A1...


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > i like those Caractere Sill trims, and they'd cover any ripples :wink:
> ...


PML :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > wrekTT said:
> ...


I was waiting for you to post Naresh lol.... knew you'd be along shortlyl


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> I cant, as yellow said and others have told me before, they all come out the same, i suppose thats why they are unpopular?! Shame as I think they are really nice, dont you Aud....sorry wrekTT?
> 
> I know a very decent bodyshop that will get them A1...


I like the look of them but cudnt put up with them looking like that on my car. People could think its been a 'cut n shut'

Btw love the vortex front, but............ wait for it the Cupra splitter looks really good on the standard front valance,
But looks too much and OTT when its fitted with the Vortex

I Look forward to scrutinising the outcome.............. :-*


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - you can scrutinise all you like mate.... you cant make yrself much more unpopular than you already are so knock yrself out as far as im concerned!

And when are you gonna see the car anyway? Lets hope if you do that you can hide yr identity better than you have on here as I know a few people who'd probably like to meet you


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> lol - you can scrutinise all you like mate.... you cant make yrself much more unpopular than you already are so knock yrself out as far as im concerned!
> 
> And when are you gonna see the car anyway? Lets hope if you do that you can hide yr identity better than you have on here as I know a few people who'd probably like to meet you


Yawn, yawn, i've got 5 i'd really like to meet!! Remember i'm 6'4" and i aint short and 'plump' like you :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Adam that is possibly the most contentious thing I have ever heard you say 
and I stand by the fact they could be rubbed down and repainted


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

wrekTT said:


> Yawn, yawn, i've got 5 i'd really like to meet!! Remember i'm 6'4" and i aint short and 'plump' like you :wink:


who mentioned me anyway? I sure as hell dont wanna meet you, i'm only too pleased yr in edinburgh or should i say Newcastle?!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn, yawn, i've got 5 i'd really like to meet!! Remember i'm 6'4" and i aint short and 'plump' like you :wink:
> ...


Well your great to 'wind up' arent you


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Am I?


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

You dont do yourself any favours wreck if ya dont like the pics theres plenty of other topics to view on this site and the rest of the net 

Adam's good on ya for spending the time in posting all the pic's up on the site dude,Nice job :wink:

Anth


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I didnt think you liked me either Anth lol but cheers


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

lol

Im not one to hold grudges mate !


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

good, nor am I... lifes too short!!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> good, nor am I... lifes too short!!


Too true :-*


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - now whos easy to wind up!?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

This thread is getting good :lol:

Adam your car is looking awesome. I'm not a big fan of the roadster but yours is stunning in the pics mate.

I wanna see Aud.. wrekTT's car now... let the scrutinising begin


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Check out wrekTTs new sig..... is this the last straw?

can we get rid of him now?! :?

edit: he took it off.... although no doubt it'll be back!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Ahh bless taste of own medicine hurt darling?? lol

we can all f*ck around with pics if you wanna start that and you did......


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

why would you be offended that i've posted an offensive picture of "someone elses" car on here?!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

It appears he's like genital warts, once you've got them, theres no getting rid of them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> It appears he's like genital warts, once you've got them, theres no getting rid of them :lol: :lol:


i think id rather have them than have him.... lol


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Think he's trying to tease me now:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=110800

With me having a post in the wanted section for that exact thing... I'd rather take my springs off and drive it without them than reply to his post  :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

get a bloomin' life WrekTT!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Cant wait till the summer meet. 

Can I still come along even though I havent got a TT anymore?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Cant wait till the summer meet.
> 
> Can I still come along even though I havent got a TT anymore?


NO :!: :wink: OK they yes as long as you come on the bus


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Not sure we've spoken before adam, I don't usually say much...lol!

but your roadster is mint!

I had one myself... Black with the red baseball leather. Lovely car. I regret selling it.

*Your car is a credit to you... Well done mate!*

Roll on Thurs!!!! Picking up my new TT!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Regards,

Mac


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

wrekTT said:


> Ahh bless taste of own medicine hurt darling?? lol
> 
> we can all f*ck around with pics if you wanna start that and you did......


LOL I thought it was just me that thought you where a cock wrek :wink:

Has anyone met this guy yet? We havenâ€™t got another kid on here again have we, he has gone on about him being 6 foot in a few threads, also gives off he has a big dick in one thread which isnâ€™t adult behaviour IMO?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Audi975 - possibly the most annoying forum member ever.... lives on under the name of wrekTT

Theres always 1 that has to make a mock up and ruin it for others... its so much easier to be nice, friendly, help eachother and share an interest, shame not everybody sees it that way but on the other hand its what make this forum interesting.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Come back ebuyNike - all is forgiven lol


Funny you should say that Adam, check out all the other forums :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Come back ebuyNike - all is forgiven lol
> ...


I KNOW!!!

Just had the shock of my life! How typical is that! I quickly edited my post but you obviously caught it first lol


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

LMFAO! WreckTT sent me a PM editing my sig aswel, :lol:

Id love to meet that cnut! :wink: WreckTT must be mentally disturbed.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i've had all the threatening pm's too... im not bothered in the slightest... goes to show his mentality


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> i've had all the threatening pm's too... im not bothered in the slightest... goes to show his mentality


Thats 20 aginst 1 we know whos going to win lol.

I wish he lived in my town :roll:


----------



## Anth (Mar 5, 2004)

Theats via Pms !

Surly he's for the sack ! who needs that kind of attitude on this site :? 
You need to chill WrekTT you could be 7ft no one cares dude :roll: 
Trust me myself and people on this site have had threats from much bigger and better people than you fella the fact you'd come out and say that one a Forum just about says it all :wink:

Anywayyyyyyyyy .. back to TT's and Cars shows !!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Message to wrekTT or whatever your name is today:-

1. No one likes you, that much must be evident, and in all honesty, i find that a real shame.

2. You are anti-forum in word and attitude. We are a nice friendly little community here and frankly your attitiude undesirable.

3. Your input is not helpful

4. You arent wanted round here, nor are you appreciated. It doesnt have to be that way, but you choose to make it that way. Why?

5. All you do is spoil other people's posts with your negativity and arsey attitude. Why bother? Havent you got any real world mates you can play with who actually like you or do you have nothing better to do than behave like this here? If you crave attention, why cant you obtain it via positive means rather than negative? Please explain.

6. No one cares how big you reckon you are. An unwelcome person is still an unwelcome person regardless of 'threats'. Indeed your threats only make you less welcome.

Its a shame wrekkTT, because instead of being a part of the 'bonhomie' , good-will and decency that forms the very fabric of OUR forum and instead of adding to that fabric, you detract from it and make it a less of a nice place to be.

Come on chap, take a look at yourself and change your attitude, please. You might find you'll make a few friends on here, and who knows, if you carry that change of attitude into the rest of your world you may find that you enjoy life just that little bit more, and you wont be so bitter that you have to hang around here and have arguments with folk unnecessarily.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Message to wrekTT or whatever your name is today:-
> 
> 1. No one likes you, that much must be evident, and in all honesty, i find that a real shame.
> 
> ...


Well put Cam...lets hope he gets the message

Matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

wrekTT said:


> Yawn, yawn, i've got 5 i'd really like to meet!! Remember i'm 6'4" and i aint short and 'plump' like you :wink:


Seems WrekTT has sprouted up in the last few weeks!!!! Check out this post from 26th February

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=20



> just for you will post a pic,
> BTW for your info 6' 2, short dark hair, 34" waist, 42" chest and 8"


Seems like you are the one that needs to remember WrekTT....remember how tall you actually are!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Jae said:


> Just for the record, toptech is the same as Audi975. I have suspended his account for obvious reasons, as I have been in contact with him about his experiences with P Torque.
> 
> All other attempts of Audi975 posting under a different account should be reported to me imediately, as Im not prepared to be held accountable for his comments, which are damaging to P Torque, and ultimately other Sponsors on the forum. This also affects the users, as his contributions are neither constructive nor honest. This is not a case of censorship, this is simply taking an annoyance out of the equation. As you may have noted, I have NOT deleted any of his posts for this reason.


As seen here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 5031d82098


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Adam, now that wreckTT/Audi975 has had his say, I'd just like to say..
Loved all your pics. Amazing load of cars.
Oh, and your TT looks stunning mate...even if it is a roadster. :wink: 
John.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

I secoond that GEM!

Yep, I loved em too but, but with all the fuss with unwanted postings you didn't respond...lol :?

Rgds,

Mac


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

SO funny he wastes his time editing avatars and sig pics....

Musn't have any friends, or family, or a life for that matter.....


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

mattyR said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn, yawn, i've got 5 i'd really like to meet!! Remember i'm 6'4" and i aint short and 'plump' like you :wink:
> ...


Really arent figures worth boasting about :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

GEM and mac1967 - Both your comments really appreciated! Hopefully yr both members of TTOC so you'll see my feature in May otherwise I hope to see you are the Rolling Road Day on the 19th April?

mac1967, i'm sorry yr previous comment went adrift after Wrek made his move on my post!

Cam V6 - So true, everything you said.... it really is so much easier to be nice!!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

No probs Adam...I fully understand!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Yay, I just got my first angry PM from wankerTT... :roll:


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> Yay, I just got my first angry PM from wankerTT... :roll:


Yawn, yawn, yawn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Message to wrekTT or whatever your name is today:-
> 
> 1. No one likes you, that much must be evident, and in all honesty, i find that a real shame.
> 
> ...


Lick you own ass as well as the others too??

just because someone posts a comment, say about* Adams Ripples*, its about constructive crititism, so that lad can reach perfection! :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wrekTT said:


> Lick you own ass as well as the others too??


No but you can suck our collective cock if you like :? (sorry, I hope the metaphor isnt too confusing)

Obviously you respond better to rudeness and aruguments, so here you go. Happier now? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Guys its no use trying to explain anything to this chap we cant use crayons on the forum.

Just call him supperchips, as per his original sig :lol:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Oh and we all are jealous of WreckTT hope he wrecks his tt and hurts him self! twat.


----------

